# How Many MAC Items do you own



## pemily (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey Guys!! I thought this might be fun!!
  	Would love to see if my collection is crazy moderate or just poor LOL!

  	Would love to see some pictures too if you have any!

  	xx
  	Pemily


----------



## Piarpreet (Mar 14, 2012)

I've never counted them.... but i sure will! maybe that will help me NOT to buy all I like lol
  	Aprox I got 60 blushes, 60 lipsticks.... but I'll give u a number lata


----------



## pemily (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks sweet!!! I'm going to clean my makeup room and take some pics xx


----------



## maclovin baby (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm afraid to count but I was bored yesterday and counted my mac blushes 100+ oh my gosh I have a problem, seriously if I was a makeup artist I would understand but I'm Not.


----------



## pemily (Mar 14, 2012)

maclovin baby said:


> I'm afraid to count but I was bored yesterday and counted my mac blushes 100+ oh my gosh I have a problem, seriously if I was a makeup artist I would understand but I'm Not.


  That's awesome how long have you been collecting for?  Would luv pics?


----------



## maclovin baby (Mar 14, 2012)

I've been collecting for 2 years now,ill take pictures soon.


----------



## Piarpreet (Mar 14, 2012)

I have over 340 MAC things... damn....


----------



## paparazziboy (Mar 14, 2012)

hmmm i have never counted im so gonna do this now but my guess is close to at least 400 or 500


----------



## pemily (Mar 14, 2012)

gawd paparazziboy plz plz show us just one pic at least!!!   I'm sitting on 266 ATM jeez lol No pro disc here!!! My makeup room makes me so happy tho lol


----------



## Piarpreet (Mar 14, 2012)

oh damn i didnt count brushes or pencils lol....does skin care and make up remover count too? lol.... cos then im in trouble....


----------



## rockin (Mar 14, 2012)

I have way too many.  I daren't count them lol.  Seriously, it's an addiction


----------



## pemily (Mar 14, 2012)

Let's share make it like aa Lmao  Piarpeet your gonna top the ma lol  Go girl!!!!


----------



## Piarpreet (Mar 14, 2012)

it's embarrasing.....   cos i just "cleaned" my stash of older than a year foundations/paintpots/mascaras....etc. Thank God u didnt ask me 3 months back or that i didnt count my back ups hahhaha.



pemily said:


> Go girl!!!!


----------



## pemily (Mar 14, 2012)

hey on the back up thing.....

  	given the fact that we have more makeup than a small counter... and we are not ma's
  	do you find that you ever ever reach pan on an eyeshadow or blush.....
  	cos I havent dented everything (I change looks every day) so whats the point in like 3 back ups???

  	I might clean and photo tonight if I find time!


----------



## Piarpreet (Mar 15, 2012)

well the things i got back ups of are things I use a lot. For instance I got a back up of Candy yum yum (give that it wouldnt be repromoted soon) and my lippie is half way even though i hardly wear it not to waste it. Now that it will come with by request then i'll use it more. Lightscapade i got backups but im using it as a blending colors for blush and foundation and bronzer or even all over face. I got a back up of lip liner embrace me...cos it's the perfect pink for a lot of my lippies and it was LE....


----------



## pemily (Mar 15, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Piarpreet* 



well the things i got back ups of are things I use a lot. For instance I got a back up of Candy yum yum (give that it wouldnt be repromoted soon) and my lippie is half way even though i hardly wear it not to waste it. Now that it will come with by request then i'll use it more. Lightscapade i got backups but im using it as a blending colors for blush and foundation and bronzer or even all over face. I got a back up of lip liner embrace me...cos it's the perfect pink for a lot of my lippies and it was LE.... 
 


 






  That makes sense.... I think I got thrown off by ppl that get like  4 e/s or 5 glosses lol


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 15, 2012)

oh good Lord I'd be too scared to count. Even though I've bought less than 7 items from MAC for the last 2 years what I've had from before (since 2004) is waaaay more that I'd use. On top of my head though:

  	- Four 15 slot-e/s palettes
  	- two self made quads
  	- 3 LE quads
  	- 8 LE single e/s of various size and shape
  	- 30+ full size jars of pigments (out of which I think 20 may be LE)
  	- 10 half size jars of pigment
  	- 5 pencil liners
  	- 7 fluid lines
  	- 8 paint pots and 3 paints
  	- 1 full blush palette
  	- 10+ individual blushes
  	- 3 beauty powders (pressed)
  	- 3 beauty powders (loose)
  	- 3 bottles of foundations: F&B, Pro Longwear, Studio Sculpt  (which I should toss as I don't use MAC foundations anymore except for F&B)
  	- 40+ tubes of lipsticks and 3 of the kissbale colour lipsticks
  	- about 20 various glosses: lipgloss, creamsheen glass, lustreglass, dazzle glass, lip conditioner
  	- 15 brushes

  	I need to have a blog sale to ged rid of some of this stuff.....


----------



## Piarpreet (Mar 15, 2012)

nah the most ive gotten was 4 lightscapades  Im 1/3 done with one of them and gave one to my mom



Piarpreet said:


> That makes sense.... I think I got thrown off by ppl that get like 4 e/s or 5 glosses lol


----------



## MRV (Mar 16, 2012)

I have way too many! I have an Excel list and I know everything I have (although so far it's just a list, I have not 'refined' it to count/group different things). At the moment I have 655 different products (excluding BUs, multiples etc. (there are only a few of them) and same product in different sizes like Fix+, but premade quad/pallette e/s are counted separately).


----------



## pemily (Mar 16, 2012)

MRV said:


> I have way too many! I have an Excel list and I know everything I have (although so far it's just a list, I have not 'refined' it to count/group different things). At the moment I have 655 different products (excluding BUs, multiples etc. (there are only a few of them) and same product in different sizes like Fix+, but premade quad/pallette e/s are counted separately).


   Very impressive  I use an app called makeup inventory! Do you have pics of your set up?


----------



## MRV (Mar 16, 2012)

pemily said:


> Very impressive  I use an app called makeup inventory! Do you have pics of your set up?


	No, I'm afraid not. What kind of pictures would you like to see? Unfortunately I'm busy this weekend, so I can take pictures only next weekend at the earliest.


----------



## pemily (Mar 16, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MRV* 




No, I'm afraid not. What kind of pictures would you like to see? Unfortunately I'm busy this weekend, so I can take pictures only next weekend at the earliest.
 






A  No pressure it's just nice to see how ppl with big collections store  Luv new ideas


----------



## pemily (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey guys, uploaded my pics of my collex!! If anyone has storage feedback would love to hear Or would like to see anything up close please ask!    http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## pemily (Mar 19, 2012)

Anyone out there lol


----------



## bluestar (Mar 26, 2012)

Around 325 at the moment!


----------



## mauvesheep (Mar 26, 2012)

119~ I feel enabled now


----------



## romi79_2008 (Mar 27, 2012)

Somewhere between 250-300. i sold last year a few of them, mostly products i didn`t love. I`m trying to downsize it more because I still buy ( i have about 20 products coming my way which i bought february-march).


----------



## pemily (Mar 27, 2012)

You wouldn't happen to have someone with pro discount in the states that cp's would you?!  Just cos you said that you are waiting for stuff to arrive?


----------



## romi79_2008 (Mar 27, 2012)

^ No, my parents and sister live there, I order my products, send them to their house and they send them to me every other month.
  	My sister,  though would qualify for a pro card, she`s a very talented hair stylist, and while she loves make-up, she works so much and travels for work a lot she just doesn`t care about it lol


----------



## pemily (Mar 27, 2012)

romi79_2008 said:


> ^ No, my parents and sister live there, I order my products, send them to their house and they send them to me every other month.
> My sister,  though would qualify for a pro card, she`s a very talented hair stylist, and while she loves make-up, she works so much and travels for work a lot she just doesn`t care about it lol


   Why don't you get her to apply for pro so you can use it?!!?!??!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Mar 27, 2012)

She doesn`t have time, she went on her own last couple of years and she`s working 6of 7, from 9 to 9  ( she`s really good and has lots of clients) and then she`s invited to do weddings all over the country ( new york, miami, vegas). So when she has some free time, she`s sleeping the day off. She intends to hire some help, after that `ill ask her


----------



## pemily (Mar 28, 2012)

How many mac items I own just changed dramatically LOL (hauling with all the new collex).


----------



## romi79_2008 (Apr 9, 2012)

I just counted my mac eyeshadows, over 120,not counting pigments, and I sold about 20 in autumn and still over 100 only mac, i still want some nars es but other than that i really should stay away from es ( counting other brands, UD, nars, lancome, clinique, EL, etc i have over 300 es , i`m afraid to count all the other items, i was sure i was unde 100 with mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## pemily (Apr 9, 2012)

romi79_2008 said:


> I just counted my mac eyeshadows, over 120,not counting pigments, and I sold about 20 in autumn and still over 100 only mac, i still want some nars es but other than that i really should stay away from es ( counting other brands, UD, nars, lancome, clinique, EL, etc i have over 300 es , i`m afraid to count all the other items, i was sure i was unde 100 with mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Woah!! Lol that's amazing how do you keep track?!?!?! I really want to try nars charade duo Did you get a chance to check out my collex?! Would love to know what you think, storage wise?


----------



## romi79_2008 (Apr 9, 2012)

Well  i mostly use the mac es in the palettes ( took the dividers out), i have 4 full, sometimes the naked palette and some nars, that`s about it ( I consider give away the others to cousins, i `m sure they would love them).
  	No i haven`t seen your coll, do you have a link?


----------



## pemily (Apr 9, 2012)

romi79_2008 said:


> Well  i mostly use the mac es in the palettes ( took the dividers out), i have 4 full, sometimes the naked palette and some nars, that`s about it ( I consider give away the others to cousins, i `m sure they would love them).
> No i haven`t seen your coll, do you have a link?


  There is an app called makeup inventory... You should get it it's great!!!! When I go to Mac I check the app to see if I have things before I buy them lol!!  If you go thru this forum I uploaded images (thru flicker) of my set up


----------



## Mac-Guy (Apr 9, 2012)

pemily said:


> If you go thru this forum I uploaded images (thru flicker) of my set up



 	Cool. I have to check it out.


----------



## pemily (Apr 9, 2012)

Mac-Guy said:


> Quote:			Originally Posted by *pemily*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 There is a notes section too... You could write how many bu's you have? Or good combos with the product?!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Apr 9, 2012)

pemily said:


> Or good combos with the product?!


	It seems the Make Up Kit app received better reviews. Have you tried that one too?


----------



## pemily (Apr 9, 2012)

Mac-Guy said:


> Quote:			Originally Posted by *pemily*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ii haven't, however I have been in contact with the creators of makeup inventory and they have promised upgrades, I suggested a search at the top for product names, and some other stuff... I use makeup inventory for my Mac stuff and beauty manager for other brands.  Just keep in mind set aside a few hours at least to key in your stuff... Takes a while with collections our size


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (May 2, 2012)

Not so many.
  	I don´t have so much money,
  	and the closest MAC-counter is hours away.
  	I can order online on Kicks.se, but I prefer to buy in a "real" store.

  	Anyway, here´s my stuff:

  	Eyeshadows:
  	All That Glitters - Veluxe Pearl (pro-pan)
  	Beauty Marked - Velvet
  	Blue Candy - Satin
  	Dazzlelight - Veluxe Pearl (pro-pan)
  	Deep Truth - Frost
  	Expensive Pink - Veluxe Pearl (pro-pan)
  	Jealousy Wakes - Veluxe Pearl
  	Juiced - Velvet
  	Mythical - Veluxe Pearl
  	Mythology - Lustre (pro-pan)
  	Parfait Amour - Frost
  	Royale - Matte
  	Sumptious Olive - Veluxe Pearl (pro-pan)
  	Star Violet - Veluxe Pearl
  	Steamy - Frost
  	Trax - Velvet (pro-pan)
  	Woodwinked - Veluxe Pearl (pro-pan)

  	Call Me Bubbles Quad

  	Shop & Drop Quad

  	Lipstick:
  	See Sheer

  	Mascara:
  	Plush Lash

  	So it is 21 things (if I´ve counted right).
  	22 with the empty 15 pro-pan palette.

  	As I said, not so much.

  	But I will buy some more this month, can´t wait...


----------



## chinablaq (May 2, 2012)

Oh wow... I'm determined to count my MAC items this week. I'd say somewhere around 350-400 items! Thats just off the head based on my 7 full e/s palettes, over 100 lipsticks, over 50 glosses, around 50 blushes, about 30-40 brushes, and so much more. I need to do this so I can finally crack down on buying unnecessary things. I just starting doing blog sales recently and I sold so much, so I definitely plan on doing those more often


----------



## chinablaq (May 2, 2012)

In the years of me doing makeup on myself, along with freelancing, I've only hit pan on 2 things. Thats Pinch me blush (my first mac blush) and All that glitters (my go to neutral shadow for my everyday looks). I always do backups of certain le lippies or glosses of course, but have yet been able to use any of them. I have a bu draw full of things. Certain ones I just can't bring myself to sell. Got rid of my Marine Life bu and my baby boy broke mine to pieces. Luckily I was able to find a brand new one through swap!


----------



## Audrey C (May 3, 2012)

More than most friends (who have a few items) and wayyy less than virtually everyone here, I'm thinking. 

  	Apart from a few everyday lippies that I knew were pretty new, I basically cleared out my drawer and did a BTM as a start to a new MAC collection late last fall. I'm really enjoying what I've purchased but am trying not to let it get large enough that I have near-dupes or that I have so much I never get through any of it before it needs to go because of shelf life issues. I don't consider myself a collector, just someone having fun with a personal stash. I have some holes I want to fill (bronzer, wine/berry blush), but I'm slowing way down now.

  	Lipsticks: 13
  	Lipglass/Cremesheens: 7
  	Blush: 5
  	Paint pots: 3
  	Fluidline: 6
  	Eyeshadows: 20
  	Lipliners: 5
  	Eyeliners: 3 (haven't bought any since I discovered Fluidlines)
  	Various basics (foundation, concealer and the like): 5
  	Brushes: 8 (definitely more to come - they'll last for years)

*75*


----------



## tokidokibaybee (Jun 7, 2012)

I usually only have tons of backups of things, I actually really love. If I don't like it or won't wear it often, I'd swap it away or sell it.
  	Here's my list

  	16 EDSF
  	55 lipsticks? I could have more
  	4 Shimpagne's my fav msf
  	12 MES eyeshadows from style black
  	7 impeccable brow pencils in taupe * hg*
  	3 Mac brow sets
  	6 HS bronzers =)
  	15 lipliners


----------



## pemily (Jun 11, 2012)

tokidokibaybee said:


> I usually only have tons of backups of things, I actually really love. If I don't like it or won't wear it often, I'd swap it away or sell it. Here's my list  16 EDSF 55 lipsticks? I could have more 4 Shimpagne's my fav msf 12 MES eyeshadows from style black 7 impeccable brow pencils in taupe * hg* 3 Mac brow sets 6 HS bronzers =) 15 lipliners


  This is a pretty cool idea... I love the fact that you have found hg items!!!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 12, 2012)

Eyeshadows... * Satin Taupe * Smut * Shale * Scene * Electra * Blackberry * Violet Trance (LE) * Indian Ink (Pro) * Unflappable (LE; Mega Metal)  Blushes... * Dame * Strada (D/C) * Pink Cult (LE)  Lips... * Viva Glam II * Up the Amp (I once owned Scanty (D/C), Tease Me (LE), Bizaarish lipglass (D/C), and Flusterose lustreglass)  Face... * Studio Sculpt Concealer (D/C) - NW15 (I was pleasantly surprised it works for me!)  Pigments... * Naked (vial) * Blue Brown (vial) * Teal (vial) * Mauvement (sample jar) * Violet (sample jar)  Brushes... * 217 * 239 * 226 (LE; MAC Me Over version) * 116  Miscellaneous... * 15x eyeshadow palette  [Note to self: Stop forgetting stuff you own!]


----------



## pemily (Jun 17, 2012)

shellygrrl said:


> * 15x eyeshadow palette


  	cute!!

  	I bet you love everything you have 

  	sometimes I think I would enjoy my stuff so so so much more if i had a smaller list..... my ony prob is i cant stop buying!


----------



## thebunnykid (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Guys!

  	I'm new to MAC, only started it for approx 3 months now. I'm hooked and my collection is slowly growing. 

  	So far:
  	5 Face brushes
  	10 eye brushes
  	1 Brush Roll
  	5 concealers
  	1 Paint pot
  	1 Transparent Powder
  	1 Matte
  	2 Studio Fluid Foundations
  	1 F&B Foundation
  	1 Oil Control Lotion
  	1 Moisture Creme 
  	1 Fix+
  	1 Cleanse off oil
  	2 15 Shadow Palette (1 Neutral Mattes and 1 Colors)
  	1 Blush Palette (I removed the inner divider so I can shove 8 blushes)
  	2 Mineralized Skin Finish
  	2 Studio Fix Powder
  	1 Natural MSF
  	1 Bronzer
  	1 Cream Colour Base
  	3 Mascarras
  	15 Assorted Eye Pencils
  	1 Penultimate
  	1 Fluid Line
  	1 AND ONLY LIPSTICK = Viva Glam Gaga II


----------



## paparazziboy (Jun 18, 2012)

i have a total of 668 pieces of the MAC brand!! i just counted i have been collecting for a year and 8 months! 

  	paint sticks 5
  	chroma cakes 7
  	pigments 84
  	misc powders (msf, beauty powders, etc..) 42
  	eye shadows 152
  	eyeliners 37
  	blush 26
  	cram color bases 4
  	gel liners 13
  	paint pots 8
  	concealers 14
  	lipsticks 47
  	lip glosses 20
  	primers, mixing mediums moisturizer removers etc.. 30
  	foundations 13
  	mascara 10
  	lash curlers 2 
  	naked honey lotion 1
  	brushes 68
  	brush canisters 2
  	palette 1
  	spatula 1
  	lashes 7
  	travel bags 2


----------



## pemily (Jun 19, 2012)

Lol amazing!!! Can you post a pic 68 brushes?!??! Suppose that comes with the ma territory.... Saves cleaning time!  





paparazziboy said:


> i have a total of 668 pieces of the MAC brand!! i just counted i have been collecting for a year and 8 months!   paint sticks 5 chroma cakes 7 pigments 84 misc powders (msf, beauty powders, etc..) 42 eye shadows 152 eyeliners 37 blush 26 cram color bases 4 gel liners 13 paint pots 8 concealers 14 lipsticks 47 lip glosses 20 primers, mixing mediums moisturizer removers etc.. 30 foundations 13 mascara 10 lash curlers 2  naked honey lotion 1 brushes 68 brush canisters 2 palette  spatula 1 lashes 7 travel bags 2


  Wow!! That's a lot for a newbie quick hauling!!!!   





thebunnykid said:


> Hi Guys!  I'm new to MAC, only started it for approx 3 months now. I'm hooked and my collection is slowly growing.   So far: 5 Face brushes 10 eye brushes 1 Brush Roll 5 concealers 1 Paint pot 1 Transparent Powder 1 Matte 2 Studio Fluid Foundations 1 F&B Foundation 1 Oil Control Lotion 1 Moisture Creme  1 Fix+ 1 Cleanse off oil 2 15 Shadow Palette (1 Neutral Mattes and 1 Colors) 1 Blush Palette (I removed the inner divider so I can shove 8 blushes) 2 Mineralized Skin Finish 2 Studio Fix Powder 1 Natural MSF 1 Bronzer 1 Cream Colour Base 3 Mascarras 15 Assorted Eye Pencils 1 Penultimate 1 Fluid Line 1 AND ONLY LIPSTICK = Viva Glam Gaga II


----------



## paparazziboy (Jun 19, 2012)

well i work for the company so it comes with the territory lol


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 19, 2012)

pemily said:


> cute!!  I bet you love everything you have   sometimes I think I would enjoy my stuff so so so much more if i had a smaller list..... my ony prob is i cant stop buying!


  *giggles*  I do like everything I have. (Edited and listed a few more things; can't believe I forgot to list my pigments!) But there are still some things that I'd like to have -- mainly eyeshadows, and I'd like to have Violet and Mauvement pigments in larger sizes at some point.


----------



## duckrodeo (Sep 3, 2012)

I have 292 MAC products not including BUs! I have BUs of at least 40 different products including lipsticks, blushes, MSFs, lip liners, eyeshadows etc. Oy vey!


----------



## mommy22girls (Sep 3, 2012)

I am really pathetic.  I have 3 full size products ( 2 e/s and 1 l/g).  And about 20 pigment samples.  I used have more, but I sold it off when I was unemployed.  Now I am trying to build it back up.


----------



## pemily (Sep 3, 2012)

duckrodeo said:


> I have 292 MAC products not including BUs! I have BUs of at least 40 different products including lipsticks, blushes, MSFs, lip liners, eyeshadows etc. Oy vey!


  	were on par LOL

  	but I def dont have that many BU
  	more like 3 lol... how do you store?


----------



## pemily (Sep 3, 2012)

mommy22girls said:


> I am really pathetic.  I have 3 full size products ( 2 e/s and 1 l/g).  And about 20 pigment samples.  I used have more, but I sold it off when I was unemployed.  Now I am trying to build it back up.


  	lol your gonna be hooked oh so soon again


----------



## duckrodeo (Sep 3, 2012)

pemily said:


> were on par LOL
> 
> but I def dont have that many BU
> more like 3 lol... how do you store?


  	I have my main stash on my desk in muji drawers, my lipsticks in one of my desk drawers, and my cream BUs are tucked away in a shoebox in the fridge, my powder products are in my closet in another shoebox. I mostly have BUs of lipsticks.


----------



## geeko (Sep 27, 2012)

I have lost count, but here's a rough estimate of mine...

Base & skincare
  	1 Prep plus prime skin base visage
  	1 Prep plus prime face protect spf 50
  	1 Prep plus prime vibrancy eye
  	1 Prep plus prime pen highlighter in Radiant rose
  	1 Prep plus prime moisture infusion
  	1 Prep plus prime Fortified skin enhancer - illuminating
  	1 Strobe cream
  	1 Oil control lotion
  	1 Charged water in Revitalizing energy
  	1 Studio moisture fix
  	1 Lightful softening lotion
  	1 Cleanse off oil tranquil

  	Total base & skincare = 12

Foundation, Face powders & concealers
  	1.2 x Studio sculpt foundation (NC20 and NC15)
  	2. 1 Mineralized satinfinish foundation NC20
  	3. 1 Face and Body foundation C2
  	4. 1 Mineralized cream foundation NW20
  	5. 1 Select moisture cover concealer NW25
  	6. 1Studio finish concealer NC20
  	7. 1 Studio sculpt concealer NW25
  	8. 1 Prep plus prime BB cream
  	9. 1 MAC msf natural in medium
  	10. 1 Studio perfect foundation in NC20
  	11. 1 Studio careblend pressed powder in Light plus
  	12. 3 x Lightful powder foundation in NC20, NC25 and NC30

  	Total foundation, face powders and concealers = 13

Eye colors
  	1. 25 eyeshadow quads
  	2. 17 eye shadow palettes from Holiday and LE collections
  	3. 75 Single eyeshadows in 15 pan palettes
  	4. 66 Single pot eyeshadows
  	5. 8 eyeshadow duos
  	5. 36 Mineralized eyeshadows
  	6. 16 Big pan eyeshadows (Non-mineralized)
  	7. 65  Full sized pigments
  	8. 5 sets Crushed metal pigments
  	9. 15 paintpots / chromaline
  	10. 10 cream shadows (Xtra dimension, Metal x & Electric cool)
  	11. 9 shadesticks
  	12. 3 paints (these are very very old... but I love these cause these do not dry up like the paintpots)
  	13. 12 Fluidlines
  	14. 1 Eyebrow pencil (I only use the one and only lingering eye brow pencil for my brows and nothing else.)
  	15. 11 eye pencils
  	16. 5 mascaras

  	Total eye products: 379

Cheek products (this is my main weakness)
  	1. 40 mineralized blushers
  	2. 12 pan blushers in blush palettes
  	3. 71 Single pot blushers
  	4. 9 Cream blushers
  	5. 4 Lip & Cheek color from Casual color
  	6. 5 Cream color bases
  	7. 25 Mineralized skin finishes
  	8. 3 Extra Dimension skinfinishes
  	9  29 Beauty powders and other cheek powders e.g. Blush ombres, pearlmatte blushers

  	Total face products: 198

Lip Products (I am not that into lip products but I don't know how I ended up with more than what I thought I had lol!)
  	1. 4 lipstain markers
  	2. 4 Tinted lip conditioners
  	3. 1 Tendertone
  	4. 92 lipsticks
  	5. 100 Lipglosses (I may have more than this, this is jus a rough estimate)
  	6. 2 lip pencils

  	Total lip products: 203

Accessories - brushes, tool belt, brush roll (all full size brushes unless otherwise stated, I don't count travel set brushes in)
  	1. 1 Brush roll
  	2. 1 Tool belt (I don't freelance but I bought this for keep sake)
  	3. 1 #130 brush
  	4. 1 # 131 brush
  	5. 4 #217 brush
  	6. 1 #109 brush
  	7.  2 # 219 brush
  	8. 2 # 224 brush
  	9. 4  # 239 brushes
  	10. 2 # 213 brushes
  	11. 1 # 168 brush
  	12. 1 # 252 brush
  	13. 1 # 214 brush
  	14. 1 # 228 brush
  	15. 1 # 222 brush
  	16. 3 # 129 brush
  	17. 2 # 188 brush
  	18. 1 # 116 brush
  	19. 1 #187 brush
  	20  1 # 266 brush (I used to have more of this, but I keep misplacing this... Lucky I have 2 more travel sizes in the sets.)
  	21. 2 #242 brush

  	Total accessories and full size brushes: 34

  	Total MAC products: 839 ...

  	Phew this took quite sometime to compile... I think I collect a little of everything, but nothing too much of a certain product. I like to have a balanced collection. I don't back up any color products. The only stuff I buy multiples of are brushes..


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Sep 28, 2012)

I know I have so much MAC items. I have over 500 MAC items.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 28, 2012)

I own 90 MAC products, mainly lipstick and lip gloss, then eye shadows , then nail polish then blush and a couple of eyeliners.... guess you can say I focus more on my mouth lol


----------



## Diana Velouria (Oct 3, 2012)

Way too many to count, that is for sure. If it gives you any idea, I have three cosmetic cases dedicated to housing MAC makeup.


----------



## MACAHOLIC 1996 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Foundation*
1 Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation (NC42)

*Concealer*
1 Studio Finish SPF 35 Concealer (NC 42)
1 Pro-Longwear Concealer (NC 42)

*Primer*
1 Prep+Prime Moisture Infusion
1 Prep+Prime Line Filler

*Lips*
Lipstick:
1 "O" 
1 "Viva Glam VI"
Lustreglass:
1 "Star Nova"
Lip Pencil:
1 "Cork"

*Accessories:*
2 Travel sample jars
2 Travel bottles
1 Pencil sharpener (small)
2 M.A.C sponges 
1 228 Mini Shader Brush


----------



## BecaTheGreat (Oct 17, 2012)

So I was really excited about this cause I love knowing how much makeup other people have. I was feeling like my collection was very small and then I decided to count and my goodnessIi have 70 products. Like when did that happen, I swear the MAC addiction just creeps up on you, but i love it.


----------



## beautiijunkii (Oct 17, 2012)

I've never counted but at least 300+. I have 7 full 15 pan palettes (with the divider removed), 40+ lipsticks, at least 40 lipglosses (lipglasses, dazzleglasses, cremesheen glasses, etc.), 2 full blush palettes, 13 full size pigments, 10 pigment viles, I don't know how many individual eyeshadows, eyeliners, mascaras - and this doesn't include my backups...


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 17, 2012)

Minor update...  Eyeshadows... * Satin Taupe * Smut * Shale * Scene * Electra * Blackberry * Violet Trance (LE) * Indian Ink * Unflappable (LE; Mega Metal) * Brun  Blushes... * Dame * Strada (D/C) * Pink Cult (LE)  Lips... * Viva Glam II * Up the Amp (I once owned Scanty (D/C), Tease Me (LE), Bizaarish lipglass (D/C), and Flusterose lustreglass. Also owned Plum l/l way back when.)  Face... * Studio Sculpt Concealer (D/C) - NW15 (x3)  Pigments... * Naked (vial) * Blue Brown (vial) * Teal (vial) * Mauvement (sample jar and vial) * Violet (sample jar)  Brushes... * 217 * 239 * 226 (LE; MAC Me Over version) * 116  Liners... * Eye Kohl - Smolder * Chromagraphic Pencil - NC15/NW20  Miscellaneous... * 15x eyeshadow palette


----------



## whitwhit86 (Oct 17, 2012)

TOO MANY. idk any other way to answer this.


----------



## felicialazaar (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow, quite some collections here! I'd say my collections is small in comparison, I love eyeshadows the most, so this is the only type of product I cant stop buying 
  	30+ eyeshadows
  	8 Lipsticks
  	4 Blushes
  	3 concealers
  	3 Lipliners
  	2 Primers
  	1 foundation

  	I do have 10+ eye and lipliners, but they aren't from MAC.


----------



## underablanketofstars (Dec 15, 2013)

Probably 80 all together, 60 shadows around 10 brushes and about 10 others.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Dec 19, 2013)

I've got 46 products, which are:

  1 Foundation
  1 Eyeliner
  1 Lipglass
  1 Bronzer
  1 Paint Pot
  2 MSFs
  2 Powders (MSFN & Blot Powder)
  3 Palettes (2x 4 & 1x6)
  10 Blushes
  12 Eyeshadows
  12 Lipsticks


----------



## matchachoco (Dec 19, 2013)

I currently own 120 MAC products. Sheesh, I had no idea!  43 lipsticks 34 eyeshadows 17 blushes/face powders 11 lip glosses 7 eyeliners 4 brushes 2 lip liners 1 nail polish 1 concealer  And a partridge in a pear tree!  Plus, I've finished 11 products (1 MSF, 4 lipsticks, and 6 lip glosses). Clearly, I have work to do!


----------



## geeko (Dec 20, 2013)

Update:

  Powder blushers: 104
  Mineralized blush:45
  MSFS: 28
  Other cheek products (Beauty powders, Irridiscent powders, EDSF): 51
  Cream cheek : 25
  Small single eye shadows: 178
  Mineralized e/s: 43
   Eye quads/duos/holiday palettes: 55
  Pigments (Full bottles and holiday sets): 84
  Cream shadow/shadesticks: 36
  Eyeliners (liquid/pencil/gel): 38
  Lipsticks: 142
  Lipgloss: 117
  Lipliners: 6
  Skincare: 6
  Primers: 6
  Foundations: 4
  Concealer: 4
  Powders: 10
  Brushes: 34

  Total: 1016 MAC products.>.<

  Gosh and this does not include my non MAC cosmetcis. Ouch!


----------



## MsPurple417 (Dec 23, 2013)

hmmm...

  1 concealer
  3 brushes
  1 blushes
  2 finishing powders
  4 Lipglosses
  6 lippies

  Up until this year I haven't been too brave or confident with my makeup skills, but that's changing! Specktra is totally educating and enabling me, thank you ladies!


----------



## mzdynasty (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm a newbie I only have 26 lipsticks 2 blushes 5 lipgloss 4 lipliners 1 foundation and 2 eye liners...... but I'm working my way up


----------



## mzdynasty (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh I'm up n my 30s now hayyyyy me


----------

